# Eheim vs Fluval



## Feeding_Frenzy (Feb 12, 2005)

Im stuck on deciding what brand to buy Eheim or Fluval, looking for an all-round filter that does the job and does it well for a 55g tank. I'll be going dual-filtration later on down the road but for now I just want one good canister filter to get me by. Thanks


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I prefer fluval, because of the price. You can take out or add whatever kind of filtration components you want and it will work just as well as an eheim.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

ive got both 1 fluval and 1 eheim on my 20gal

but my fluval packed up when it was on its own and my p's nearly died thats why i put the eheim on aswell on the 20
so for my 60 i got 2 eheims and never had a problem crystal clear water all the time

eheim all the way








but its more ££ but i think its worth it to keep you fish

maybe i had a bad one but its your choice m8.

Joe


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

If price is of no concern then go w/the eheim. I have an ecco2233 and a pro2028 and I have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

i have a fluval. if i had the extra money i'd got a eheim


----------



## Feeding_Frenzy (Feb 12, 2005)

I think I might get a Fluval 404 they seem to be pretty popular and cost efficient, a friend of mine has one on a 75g and it works great for him and maybe later on ill compliment it with an AC500 for extra filtration.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i have ehiems on all my tanks i swear by them. i think they r the best can filter on the market right now. i have never had aproblem with them and my water chem is awsome. if you have th money i would go with ehiem


----------



## BlackPoker (Aug 12, 2004)

Why not an Rena XP3??


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Eheim without a doubt


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

BlackPoker said:


> Why not an Rena XP3??
> [snapback]899523[/snapback]​


I'm not too happy with mine, a lot noisier than I thought it would be. Mechanical filtration could be better.


----------



## End_Times_Rob (Feb 13, 2005)

BlackPoker said:


> Why not an Rena XP3??
> [snapback]899523[/snapback]​


I agree. XP3's are just the best for the price!


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

eheim
why?
because its made by germans
and their thermo design is pretty kick ass as well. i'd love to grab on. no to mention their priming system is alot better then fluvals which takes a good day and a half even if you fill the canister before hand (if you aren't smart enough to just hook up a power head to the intake and let her rip for a few seconds) *looks over and scowels at the 3 fluvals*


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

ive asked this before i think the eheim range are better quality but there drawback is there expensive. THe fluvas are good for there price.


----------



## Feeding_Frenzy (Feb 12, 2005)

I bought a Fluval 404 today. My friend has one so i know how they function but im guessing ill be pretty happy with it, thanks all for the input.


----------



## Regina_SK (Apr 18, 2004)

i too just picked up a Fluval404 for my 55gal tank, I would have got the Em. but I dont got alot of cash ... This will be the Third Filter for this system...

I got a Powerhead with the filter on it as well as a Bio Wheel Filter and now the Fluval 404

My Piranhas are Messy little guys even though I clean the tank like twice a week... and have 3 Placostimus ? (SUcker Fish) in the tank with the 4 Piranhas ...

also have 1 Rock, several fake plants and a nice big peice of drift wood in the tank and an open spot in the middle incase they want some space









but I got a question, is it best to keep the out take for the Floval above the water line or is it ok to have it submerged ... reason I ask is that I dont want a backflow problem or anything

Thanks and taker easy


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ive got 2 eheim. 2215 and 2217. the 2215 is as noisey as hell but the 2217 is quiet as a mouse


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have 4 Eheims: 2 2213, a 2215 and a 2228, and all are absolutely brilliant - extremely quiet (so quiet that I feel them from time to time to ensure they're still running), reliable and extremely efficient.
No other brand for me


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I have 4 Eheims: 2 2213, a 2215 and a 2228, and all are absolutely brilliant - extremely quiet (so quiet that I feel them from time to time to ensure they're still running), reliable and extremely efficient.
> No other brand for me
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I would have to agree with Jonas







Eheims are well worth the money. btw I run (3) 2217's and (2) 2213's .


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

End_Times_Rob said:


> BlackPoker said:
> 
> 
> > Why not an Rena XP3??
> ...


I agree!!! Ive had my share in Eheims and FluVals. Eheims are great filters but way too over priced for the same purpose it does in the tank. Fluvals gave me problems if the seal is ever broken or cracks. XP3 are the best IMO. I dont know about how or why people would say it gets noisy, unless water is trapped someplace in the hose.. which most canisters would make the same noise.

But stick to XP3's.. once you tried it, you'd never be disappointed.


----------

